# responsable jounalism ( or lack of )



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

i copied an pasted the next couple paragraphs from a artical i read on the internet this a.m. , its not really a big deal . but there is a not true comment made that a little bit of research couldve prevented .. see if you can catch what it is .. The gun, a .22 caliber revolver, was noticed as missing after Monday's shootings and fits the description of the pistol that reportedly was used to kill three students and wound two others at Chardon High School, said Henderson, a retired police officer and former Geauga County sheriff. He said he has spoken to the grandfather, Thomas Lane, about the gun.
The suspect's grandfather believes the gun is the same, "because the gun was there the day before, in the barn," said Henderson, 74, who says he's been friends with the boy's family for nearly 50 years.
hospitalized (AP Photo/Mark Duncan) Close





A law enforcement official familiar with the investigation said the gun used in the shooting, a Ruger .22-caliber Mark III target pistol, was bought legally in August 2010 from a gun shop in Mentor, Ohio.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Huh?
How is "maybe we found the source of the gun" irresponsible journalism?
The gun is there on Day A, gone on Day B. Kid has access to the gun.

How is that not an easy jump to make?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mark III revolver?


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

thats not what i was talking about , its a fact that coulve been avoided with a little research


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

thats the one , seems i wouldve researched the gun if i knew the make an model ... i knew it wouldnt take long for someone on here to pick it up , they said in a earlier story the kid had fired around ten shots an i was trying to figure out what revolver held ten rounds an then this story came out today


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

surveyjoe4025 said:


> thats the one , seems i wouldve researched the gun if i knew the make an model ... i knew it wouldnt take long for someone on here to pick it up , they said in a earlier story the kid had fired around ten shots an i was trying to figure out what revolver held ten rounds an then this story came out today


 
I wouldn't pick on them too much about it. If I heard the police making this mistake it might worry me more as they might have the wrong person if they made that kind of mistake. It's possible that the person writing the article just stuffed their head up their butt when typing it. I make mistakes like that when I am typing emails all of the time. I am thinking one thing and typing something completely different.


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

yeh , im the worlds worst typer , but like you said , if it was the cops that made that mistake , there are attorneys out there beating cases an putting bad people back on the street every day over little pieces overlooking things like this .. im not knocking the reporter , just wanted to see how long it took someone to catch the mistake , an they were calling it a revolver on the tv the other night and in the next breath saying 10 rounds , attention to detail in every line of work would make this country and the world a better place , if i make a oversight at work there is a good chance someone will wreck their car because of it ..


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

There's rarely been a case where I watched or read news about something I knew for sure only to find many inaccuracies in the report. I guess properly researching the fact is just too time consuming, or the facts won't make the story sensational.

Seems the same goes for every police report I've read where I know all the facts. They like to cherry pick only the facts that make their side strong, ignoring any that may detract from case.

Rick


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I read one article a while back that made mention of the 5.7mm being a popular big game round. most people who write these news blurbs get most of the information out as fast as they can and if they make a mistake you can read it on page 12 on tuesday.


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

There's a number of 10 round revolvers. S&W probably most known. Ruger also has a 10 round revolver.


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

D_Shane said:


> There's a number of 10 round revolvers. S&W probably most known. Ruger also has a 10 round revolver.


I'm not into revolvers so I was unaware of a 10 round one but I learned something new , but I do know for a fact that the mark lol is not one , I had the mark ll target and have looked at the mark lol a hundred times while scolding myself for getting rid of the ll. I stand corrected though


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

surveyjoe4025 said:


> I'm not into revolvers so I was unaware of a 10 round one but I learned something new , but I do know for a fact that the mark lol is not one , I had the mark ll target and have looked at the mark lol a hundred times while scolding myself for getting rid of the ll. I stand corrected though


See how easy it is to make a mistake, what to hell is a Mark lol, LOL.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

There are always three sides to a story. What someone said happened, what some journalist reported, and third, what really happened. Media is a commercial business. They don't sell products, they are looking for ratings. The journalism career uses a term called "by lines" when in fact it is misspelled and meant to be "buy lines". Welcome to the propaganda machine. (Oh by the way "Welcome to the no spin zone?") ....my ass!


----------



## surveyjoe4025 (Sep 22, 2011)

TraderDan said:


> See how easy it is to make a mistake, what to hell is a Mark lol, LOL.


In my defense , the auto finish on my phone is the culprit behind this blunder ,,LOL. everyone makes mistakes , don't believe me?? Post something on this forum and misspell a few words and you'll be corrected , a form of beein held accountable . The press along with a lot of other professions should in my opinion be held accountable , and made to produce a accurate , viable , quality product , and if the product produced isn't all of the above than it should come with a discount to the consumer.. the halfassed workmanship put out in every field is very apparent in the goods we have learned to except an deal with due to tons of reasons with the top three probably beein lack of pride taken in work , greed , and people and businesses not holding or bein held accountable .. not saying I'm not guilty myself ..


----------

